# recent experience at Betterbee



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Did you get one of the "New" Pollen Traps? According to the "New For You" section of this months issue of Bee Culture, "It simply is a better trap." "Lowering the initial investment was Betterbee's goal. The existing traps on the market are simply too expensive."

A better trap at a lower price. What more could you ask for? I can't see a visible difference between this model and the other one that they were selling, not from the pix in the magazine in different ads, so I guess the proof will be in the testing.

Do we have a "Consumer Reports" type equipment tester? Consumer Reports, perhaps?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Squeak, No I didn't get a pollen trap, but you bring up a good idea. We always see new products coming onto the market with all the benefits listed, but you don't know how well they will work until you try. I suggest that a sample of every new beekeeping product be given to me to try out, including useful tools, hive boxes, pollen traps, extractors, bottling tanks, etc. Then I would write an unbiased review and post here. Of course I get to keep the items tested.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Good idea. Pass it by Betterbee and see if it flys. Pun intended.


----------



## Arkansas Beekeeper (May 23, 2010)

Just received email concerning recent purchase from Betterbee. One item was on backorder so the whole order was held unless I tell them to ship separately with additional shipping cost or drop item from order. This has happened before. It seems that bee supplier's web sites lack the sophistication to check orders against inventory. Have we become spoiled?


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

Dont like the sound of that Arkansas...i just ordered a few things from them yesterday and your right, they have no notation that indicates if something is in stock or not. It would be helpfull!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

When ordering from most places, I prefer to phone in. That way I know if something is in stock, when it will ship, and the name of the person who took my order. There's nothing like person to person service, plus you can ask questions if you have any.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I get people that text me for orders sometimes! hahahaha


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Where's your fishing license? Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

That recent order of mine from Betterbee has gone very well. With recent negative comments and the possiblity of being out of stock without any warning i was slightly concerned. That concern was needless. I had the products in hand and in order in very good time! My only complaint was with UPS that took 3 days to travel 20 miles!


----------



## TattooedBeek (Aug 20, 2010)

Betterbee isn't the only popular beekeeping supply that seems to not keep there stock updated on their website.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

got my order quickly, too bad they don't know the difference between 8 frame excluders and 10 frame. Not a great return system, I have to pay the return shipping until they decide to write me a credit. It was also not a great packing job, busted the cap on my grease cartridge, and dented my epoxy, at least the epoxy stayed closed.


----------



## olddrone (Sep 16, 2004)

brac: "I have to pay the return shipping until they decide to write me a credit"

Are you sure they will stay in business that long?


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

In the past while picking up an order at Betterbee I used to have to wait upwards of 45 minutes for an order to be gathered. 

The other day I sent someone over to pick up an order and they said it took 10 minutes. Only one item I requested wasn't in stock... but I'm not in a hurry. 
I also ordered labels. Their claim was 7-10 business days. The labels were ready in two days! 

Anyone else experiencing better service from Betterbee recently? Before it was a headache to get my order - could have ordered then driven down the road, played 18 holes of golf, then come back and maybe my order would be ready. 10 minutes is quite a difference! Suppose they're taking customer complaints more seriously?

Keith


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Their website sucks. Very slow to load, many of the pictures are just broken links and some of the items dont display at all.


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

I noticed that their website has changed. It looks like they're trying to update it little by little - which isn't always the best way to go as broken links lure people away from them. 

They tore out a wall of their store, which was always the size of a shoebox, and have expanded their showroom. Though it's not all complete it looks to be coming along. 

My guess is that the website issues will be fixed on a similar schedule to when their store is complete. 

It's possible they realized they had a problem with their business and have taken steps to turn things around. Seems to be working as someone else went there to pick up an order and they also were out in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## beardance (Jun 15, 2010)

To Berkshirebee..... My ! What a Disney experience !!!!:applause:


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered three of the new pollen traps, they are still at the introductory price and they shipped same day. Tracking says I should get them by friday. One week is not bad at all. Shipping sucked at $16 each with a $1.50 handling fee but overall I am happy with the service.
Not sure I would have purchased them at the full price.


----------



## bees1st (May 2, 2006)

Only one complaint I ordered some bear collars, for around 10 bucks ,and the shipping charge was MORE.and I only live two states over. My orders most always get here in a day.If they had put them in an envelope sent it 1st class it would have cost them only a couple bucks.Maybe they would pass the savings along ?


----------

